# Assembling a knife for myself.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I haven't made a knife for myself in a while, and I was delighted to find that I had all "the good pieces." For example, I thought I had just a garden variety blade, until I flipped it over and found it was a Ken Onion design.

I don't really like metal handles, but a found a solid poly-resin handle, and the exact pocket clip I needed. As a bonus it comes with a handle feature that allows me to take the knife apart with no tools.

Now, nothing on this knife is rare or outdated. With a walk through some cutlery forums you could make the same folder--and you should. The problem is that buying pieces from differing suppliers might be an issue.

But it will be worth it! I've only used two stones (a metal shaping stone and coarse white stone) and the edge is already too dangerous to handle carelessly.

I figure I have three or four more stones to go and two or more pieces of paper for paste. It's going to be a razor blade!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...and then my wife came home...

I heard her call out, "_Where are you_?"

I figured I was innocent, so I responded, "_Out in the kitchen, polishing a knife..._"

I knew I heard that "grunt sound" she makes, "_Whose knife is it_?"

"_Well, sweetums_," I started, "_have no fear, the knife is for me..._"

It's when she said 'hand it over' that I knew I was in deep doo-doo.

"_Oh, I see you used all good stuff_," she began, "_That's a Ken Onion blade, a premium handle and I can see myself in the bevel. Would you like me to run this up on the calculator, or should we just list it for next month_?"

_"Yes, yes, I know it's premium stuff_," I countered, "_but all those pieces were left over and in 'the closet.' I'll bet that handle isn't even used by Blue Ridge anymore..."_

By then it was too late. My wife had pulled out her cell phone and flipped it to the calculator feature. I saw that even her eyes widened a bit.

_"Hey, gumba, I know you can do math in American_," she smirked, "_Looks like I made 750 bucks, Yankee..._"

Now it was my time to smirk. If I keep a knife for myself it doesn't go in 'the closet.' It will now reside (until my shortly foreseen marital death) in the deep recesses of my crusty blue jeans.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, as long as I am in the doghouse I might as well make this an incredible blade. I just got out my 15K polishing stone, which if my memory is correct cost "oy, vey" even in Wisconsin.

...yikes, I hope it does fit into my blue jeans...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, the knife is now polished, and for the near future it's "mine."

I would peg this knife as the 3rd most sharpest knife I have made--at least within ten years. The 2nd sharpest knife went to a man I never see anymore, and at the advise of counsel, the sharpest knife I ever made is in a safety deposit box--I think.

As you can see, it is made from pieces of four or five folders. Clearly, it comes with a good blade, designed by Ken Onion.

I prefer resin handles on my knives simply because they will not scratch a knife or rattle.

I'm glad we had some fun and laughs this morning. I assure you that when I'm polishing a blade it's all business. To that, I must add that I am retired from working, and you don't have enough money to make me duplicate this edge...

Edit: After playing with this knife for a bit it became clear that this folder shouldn't sit in the drawer as a piece of jewelry. All kidding aside, it is a very sharp tool. It now rides in the right side front pocket of my jeans, and it "works for a living." You can get most of the parts from Blue Ridge Knives, the polishing will take some patience, but I think this folder is a hit.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the things I have done for years is to showcase new knives when placed on The Queen of Hearts. Lots of hobbyists want to know how knife bevels can be polished to a mirror finish. It's rather simple, you do have to 'marry' two sets of tools.

First off, you must get the Edge Pro sharpening fixture. You've undoubtedly seen mine, which is an older model now covered in 3M Scotch-Blue Tape. It's a great feature for your knife maintenance, and I'm so jealous that I wish I had invented it myself.

The second phase is developing a relationship with Japanese waterstone czar, Ken Schwartz. If Japan has an abrasive, Ken knows about it, whose got it, and what it costs. He used to have 'people' in Tokyo.

Ken also has/had a water saw, and made 1x6 inch stones thereby compatible with the Edge Pro. Rather than get stuck with rather coarse attachments, you can now obtain waterstones originally made for polishing the edges of Japanese Samurai swords.

This will allow you to mirror finish any knife in your own home, and get any edge to a spooky keenness.

Oh, and you will need a black magic marker...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

750$ wow.
I love it, but I could never justify it, in my humble opinion.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> 750$ wow. I love it, but I could never justify it, in my humble opinion.


I'm afraid it's the sad truth. I read a lot of knife magazines, and I've seen some "common folders" created by noted artists that run the gamut from costing 500 dollars to 15,000 dollars. The materials cost on a sliding scale, for example, you aren't going to get legal elephant ivory for a buck three eighty. And new and improved alloys are the name of the game. I do research, but I cannot tell you what is in the alloy 'CTS.'


----------

